# Transgender



## cayrbee (Jan 9, 2013)

I was just wondering, if I remove the guides & realign the spine,can I turn a spinning rod into a casting rod with new guides ?


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

​


cayrbee said:


> I was just wondering, if I remove the guides & realign the spine,can I turn a spinning rod into a casting rod with new guides ?


You will get some debate on this topic but many builders believe building along the spine isn't really necessary. The guides and the way they are layed out is really the difference between a spinning and a casting set up. So, yes, you can accomplish this by changing out the guides. I wouldn't worry about the spine.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

the spine is already aligned when changing from one to another,spinning is built on the downside -casting on the up side.the only thing to do is change the seat(PITA).


----------

